# Lizzie & her carrot



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie loves to play with this squeaky carrot.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lizzie's a cutie!

Sissy loves her carrot, too!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwwww what cute pictures!!!
Is that the giggling carrot?
I leant mine to my DSIL and haven't seen it since, grrrr.

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Lizzie's sure having a good chomp! Salsa loves her carrot too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The good girl eats her veggies


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, too cute. I gotta find a carrot for my babies. 
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, yes, the infamous giggling carrot....it has brought happiness to many of our havs!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What cute shots of Lizzie.
Teddy loves his carrot a little *too* much, it brings out very amorous feelings in him right before bedtime. I have had to hide it because he will get himself into a total frenzy!ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, Lizzie is just the cutest ball of fur. She looks so happy.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Lizzie looks so happy with that carrot. Does it really giggle? No wonder she loves it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana, that's funny! 

Beverly, Vicki and Lisa, it is not a giggling carrot. It just squeaks though. Lizzie loves to chomp on it to hear the squeaking sound.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, love the pics of Lizzie and her carrot! Too cute.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aaaawww, she is such a cutie!! I love her "do" :biggrin1:

Tessa had one of the giggling carrots and loved it so much. I forgot to take it with us when we went on vacation and the moment we walked in the door when we got back home she ran to her toy box to get her carrot. Sooo cute! It's toast now, it was loved so much it lost it's stuffing and no longer giggled. So I need to order new ones, one for each now.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awwww, Lizzie is so cute with her carrot! She is so obviously enjoying it! I like the way her face is cut...you can see her eyes, but it still looks natural, not real clipped! Great pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lizzie looks like she's in heaven, just lovin' that carrot!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lizzie looks so soft and fluffy.  She's really loving that carrot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute photos, Poornima! Wow, Lizzie has grown! She's so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww what a sweet girl Lizzie is!!!


----------

